# Help, Palm Tx, Bluetooth, Nokia 3220, is it possible???



## flyboy153 (Feb 14, 2006)

First off let me say, I'm completely computer illiterate...................My son has helped me get on here,as he is not sure what I'm talking about. I am however trying to improve my technology skills. One of my steps in that journey, with the advice of my son was to make the step up to a Palm, I believe we ordered a Palm TX, from a paper organizer. He assured me it would have all the bells and whistles I could want, and then some. One thing he successfully explained to me was bluetooth technology, which the Palm Tx has. My cell phone, a Nokia 3220 is not bluetooth enabled, you learn something new everyday. My question:

1)Is there a cable I can get that would connect my Palm Tx to my cell phone, in essance doing the same thing bluetooth would, just with a cable??? Is that possible??? If so, where could one get one and how much would it cost???

If it is worth anything, I just got a new dell desktop with Windows XP Professional Edition installed.

Your help would be greatly appreciated in this matter,

Sincerely,

Flyboy


----------



## flyboy153 (Feb 14, 2006)

Another thing my son was not sure on,

Afer just getting a new digital camera, and memory card, family trying to tell me something I think.... 

My son told me I have a LEXAR SD 1GB SD CARD. He said that you would need to use that in the Palm Tx in order to do different things. He was not sure if, what he said was "fried", the memory card would get "fried" in the Palm TX, if it is not formatted properly, or installed the right way, or something along those lines. Do you know of any precautions I should take, I don't want anything to go down the drain.

Again, thanks for your support, this website is great for us old Guys


----------

